# chicago bears nail art



## lilelmo112 (Jan 10, 2012)

this is to support the chicago bears


----------



## AmginE (Jan 10, 2012)

love it! i'm a HUGE Bears fan!


----------



## lilelmo112 (Jan 10, 2012)

thank you very much


----------

